# Expensive Michelin



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow! £36 for maps for Germany.

Having used the Tourist and Motoring Atlas for France last year, and liked it, I looked at the Michelin Germany/Benelux, Switzerland, Austria, Czech Republic Tourist and Motoring Atlas. What a price!

Any other recommendations?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you mean a mapbook for Germany then in my opinion by far the best one is the Falk Maxi atlas (1,150,000) or the slightly less detailed Reiseatlas (1,200,000).
The ADAC maxi atlas is also a good one but Falk have the edge as they show LPG stations (handy if you have refillables) and holiday routes.
Might be a bit dificult to get in UK though.
About €18.

Spiral bound and good quality, not like those flimsy Michelin mapbooks.

isbn 9783827904171 for the 2007/8 version, a newer one might be available.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/reader/382790417X/ref=sib_dp_pt#reader-link

Pete


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

£57.21 from Amazon for the 2008/9 version! How can they go up so much in such a short time?!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Are we talking about the same book? I've just checked amazon and the Michelin Germany/Benelux mapbook is only £8.99 :?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Germany-Michelin-Tourist-Motoring-Atlases/dp/2067140884

Pete


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I was looking here but I much prefer your price and have ordered it. Don't know what the difference is.


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*Michelin Maps*

You could try next time 
www.stanfords.co.uk
Have used them several times and had good service.
Not associated in any way, just a satisfied customer.
Mashy


----------

